# My start



## JR Hansen (Feb 2, 2009)

I have always loved wine..But in the past months i have had a need to keep more wine at home.. Soooo..i cleand out a room in the celler and here is my start =)

I have 30 bottels comming from germany in 2 weeks


----------



## halifaxwino (Apr 5, 2009)

its better then nothing. but that wine sure does look lonely. lol


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2009)

Germany, is that where your fermenting it for cooler temps?


----------



## wingnutooa (Apr 7, 2009)

i ship mine to Canada....


----------

